

The Quest to Push a Human-Powered Bike to 90 MPH - davidst
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/human-powered-machines/

======
petercooper
Last year, Guy Martin set the British cycle speed record of 112mph. Article at
[http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/guy-
martins-...](http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/guy-martins-
record-breaking-rourke-speed-bike-118329) and a very brief video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT0eJXtrwHg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT0eJXtrwHg)
\- the rules are somewhat different to this other attempt though!

~~~
ghubbard
Clarification: For the British record he was drafting behind a truck.

------
frik
Interesting.

A question about the article style: is there a new trend about extra long
articles?

~~~
petercooper
FWIW, it's about 3090 words. For a feature article from a magazine, that's
reasonably typical - it just looks long on the Web.

------
kephra
_shameless plug_ A fellow sailor made the following video showing his
velomobil in normal day traffic in a suburb of Cologne Germany.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UNAK8xkpBU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UNAK8xkpBU)

Topspeed is "only" around 45mph (70km/h).

